# GON News. Artical on Yote Attacks



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought that this was interesting,,,, way more attacks on humans than I figured.

https://www.gon.com/news/coyote-attacks-5-year-old-girl

* Coyote Attacks 5-Year-Old Girl In California Park*
 0*Mother and her kids were approached by pack of coyotes at 2:20 in the afternoon.*
By on April 8, 2020 News


A 5-year-old girl was attacked by a coyote in a California park after a pack of coyotes approached a mother and her kids. The attack occurred at 2:20 in the afternoon in a suburban park near Oakland last week.

According to Lt. Gretchen Rose, the mother tried to scare away the pack of five to six coyotes, but her efforts did not work, and one coyote moved in and attacked her daughter. The girl suffered bites and a severe cut, and she was transported to a children’s hospital in Oakland. Since a pack of coyotes was involved, it is not believed that the coyote that bit the girl was rabid. 

“She was bitten on the neck and has a laceration on her back that required sutures,” Lt. Rose, of the East Bay Regional Park District police department, 

This recent California attack is not a one-off occurrence. On Nov. 19, 2018, a 3-year-old girl in a southern California park in a residential area was attacked and bitten in the head. The previous month in the same park, a woman was walking several dogs when a coyote attacked and killed one of her pets. A report of southern California coyote attacks from 2012 to 2016 by the California Department of Fish and Wildlife identified 50 instances where people were bitten in the four-year period.

In Georgia, where coyotes are an invasive, non-native species, several Georgia coyote attacks on people and pets have occurred in recent years, including these reported on by *GON*:

• May 2018: Hiker Attacked By Coyote near Piedmont Refuge
• February 2017: Roswell jogger attacked by rabid coyote.
• June 2014: A Jones County Deputy Sheriff was attacked by a coyote while riding his 4-wheeler.
• April 2014: A small dog was snatched up and carried off by a Morgan County coyote.
• November 2013: A jogger and her dog were attacked in Sugar Hill.
• July 2012: An Oconee County coyote killed a pet Chihuahua.

Nationwide, there have been several coyote attacks on young children the past two years.

Here’s a video of a coyote coming after a 5-year-old girl in a Chicago suburb during the fall of 2019.

And here’s a report about a 5-year-old girl attacked on a playground in Westchester County, New York. The mom, a police officer, wasn’t able to get the coyote off her daughter until another man came to help.

Here’s an account of a grown man attacked by a coyote in his Rutland, Massachusetts backyard as a two to three other coyotes also approached.

*In 2014, GON started the Coyote Cull in an effort to do something to encourage sportsmen and wildlife managers to get after coyotes, which have had a significant negative impact on Georgia wildlife. The 7th annual Coyote Cull begins next month. We’ve already confirmed that long-time sponsors Adventure Outdoors, Trinity Custom Homes and Southern Snares & Supply will again offer prizes. And we are still looking for other companies and organizations to help support and grow the 7th annual Coyote Cull in Georgia. If you are interested in offering prizes in exchange for Coyote Cull sponsorship promotion, email [email protected] or call 800.438.4663.*



*Related Posts*

  
March 27, 2020 0
*Whitetail Deer Adaptability During The Predator Boom*


  
December 27, 2019 1
*Hawk Flies Off With Cat*



  
November 2, 2019 0
*A Thinking Trapper Finds Greater Success*


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know about all but I'd bet nearly all coyote attacks occur in urban/suburban areas with no hunting/trapping where they are often fed and become unafraid of humans.
Just like the geese in urban area's, they quickly lose all fear of humans.
My community has plenty of space for bow hunts but local ordinances prohibit any type of hunting or trapping.
If the coyotes become bold enough in urban areas maybe officials will relax some of the restrictions. (I doubt it)


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

garhtr said:


> I don't know about all but I'd bet nearly all coyote attacks occur in urban/suburban areas with no hunting/trapping where they are often fed and become unafraid of humans.


I 100% agree. I have neighbors (who have no pets) who think coyotes are kind of cute. Thankfully, we haven't had any issues. I just asked them not to feed them and be mindful of those with pets and/or small kids. Plus I like to see the red foxes in the neighborhood which would be pushed out with a coyote invasion of sorts. We also have a few neighbors who wouldn't hesitate to put a .22 or 9mm through one of the coyotes, but we don't need the drama of a legal shooting taking place in the HOA .


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy smokes Doboy you should read your Georgia post. garhtr's post is right on. Since 2012 according to your post, you show one chihuahua being killed by a coyotes. Several more attacks with some follow ups as to injuries. Did they investigate the number of domestic dog attacks that resulted in death or injury in Georgia for the same period, from 2012? I'll bet Georgia and all other states residents have more to worry way more about domestic pet dogs than Coyotes.
I am probably not on the minority side here, but I guarantee domestic dogs injure/kill and attack many, many more thousand humans and pets in one year than Coyotes have ever or will ever.
Please don't demonize Coyotes, the odds they will attack anyone or their dog out hiking are very, very slight . I know they eat some fawns, however this country/our state would be a poorer place without them, and to think otherwise is short sighted.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

RR Pirate said:


> Did they investigate the number of domestic dog attacks that resulted in death or injury in Georgia for the same period, from 2012? I'll bet Georgia and all other states residents have more to worry way more about domestic pet dogs than Coyotes.


 Point understood and might be supported with statistics. I personally never had any issues with coyotes and most likely will never have a reason to shoot one. All of my encounters have been harmless, with them running away and yipping at me from a distance. The # 1 reason I always carry a gun with me in the woods is not because of coyotes but because of feral or unwanted, vicious dogs someone dumps off in the woods (no joke - I have a horrific story to tell). Feral and vicious people is the #2 reason, but haven't ran into any of them yet. The general public should be educated that coyotes can be a serious threat and to not think of them as cute & cuddly little babies that need to be hand-fed. I also see a need to manage them (not eradicated) to avoid them being a nuisance and to help deer and turkey populations where they need help.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

RR Pirate said:


> I know they eat some fawns, however this country/our state would be a poorer place without them, and to think otherwise is short sighted.


We did quite well the thousands of years before coyotes made it here, I'm pretty sure we'd be just fine if they were eradicated here tomorrow.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

G-Patt,
Thanks for your reply. But statistics will show you that Coyotes are not threat to hunter, hikers, fishers, walkers,their dogs,deer hunters or anyone else in Ohio. Geez! It's too bad that these 30+/- lbs. dogs are thought to be such a bane.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike, What about every thing else that was here your thousands of years ago? Bears, Wolves and Elk? Is the State a poorer place without them?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Coyotes are the reason I carry my pistol while bow hunting. One night while walking back to my truck after bow hunting I had two of them follow me. I would stop and turn around and they were walking in the bushes along side the trail. I would shine my light on them and they would back off a little only to catch up again as I started walking again. When I got to my truck I was sitting on my tailgate changing my shoes and I heard something I shined my flashlight in the bushes and not 5 yards away there were two set of eyes glowing back. I jumped into my truck with no shoes on and drove down the road. I had no doubt they were sizing me up. They never growled or yelped but it obvious they were tracking me.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

My point is that coyotes are not native to Ohio. So thats the difference. If they were, I would agree.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

CHOPIQ said:


> Coyotes are the reason I carry my pistol while bow hunting. One night while walking back to my truck after bow hunting I had two of them follow me. I would stop and turn around and they were walking in the bushes along side the trail. I would shine my light on them and they would back off a little only to catch up again as I started walking again. When I got to my truck I was sitting on my tailgate changing my shoes and I heard something I shined my flashlight in the bushes and not 5 yards away there were two set of eyes glowing back. I jumped into my truck with no shoes on and drove down the road. I had no doubt they were sizing me up. They never growled or yelped but it obvious they were tracking me.


I had a similar issue several years back before I got my CHL. I nearly pooed my pants. My buddy and I were hunting at East Fork. He killed a buck around dusk and after he cleaned it, he had to go back to his truck to retrieve his deer cart. I stayed guard over the buck while he did that which took like 45 minutes. During that time, it got dark, the smell of blood was wafting in the air, and after about 20 minutes my head lamp was flickering out. Just about that time, I could hear coyotes yipping about 100 yards away and all I had was a crossbow, which is not sufficient to fend off 5 or 6 coyotes. All I could do is make a lot of noise, break sticks and make "human" noises to keep them back, which worked. Luckily, they did not come in any further, and when my buddy came back, they scattered. Your story reminded me of that night. Not fun!


----------

